# Inteceptor Heartworm Medication



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I need some advice on Interceptor Heartworm Medication. Lola weighs 12 lbs. She was given the Interceptor Heartworm Medication for 11 to 25 lbs. My question is since she is a small breed dog, is it necessary to give the 11 to 25lb pill instead of the 2 to 10lb pill. Her weight is so close to the lower dose. I am so concerned that it is such a high dose for a small breed dog. What are some opinions you might want to share with me. i would appreciate some advice. Thank you!
Chris


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

You can always check with your vet, but this is what I do. I just give my almost 11 lb dog 1 1/4 pills for the 2-10 lbs. My boy is 10 3/4 lbs and I also didn't want to dose all the way up to the next amount--but heartworm is so nasty that I didn't want to underdose him either. Even though the pills are tiny they can still be cut pretty easy with your basic pill cutter from the drugstore.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

That sounds like a good option.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig and Pixie were 2 pounds when they first started Interceptor-(2 to 10 pounds), with no ill effects. I'd go with the higher dosage. Definitely ask the vet about splitting-I know that some medications don't have the same continuity throughout the entire pill, not sure if that's the case with Interceptor though.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

My vet is very conservative with meds, she is holistic, but she did give us the 11-25 even though Nala is right at 11 lbs. Nala is very sensitive but did not have any issues with it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would still give the 11-25lbs dosage. I can understand people not wanting to over-dose their dogs with medicine but in this case I would trust the size requirements. They weren't put there just because. At 11lbs your dog needs the higher dosage. That doesn't mean that you're overrunning her body with medication because the range goes up to 25lbs, though! In particular because heartworm is a really bad disease and is easy to get, I would just go with the size requirements listed.

FWIW, my vet is also holistic (like Annie's vet). He believes in titers, and not over vaccinating and does not recommend flea medication here in the city at all unless you actually see a flea on your dog. However, when Hitchcock got to 11lbs he immediately switched him to the higher dosage of Interceptor.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!! You as always have been very helpful. This is such a wonderful network!!


----------

